# Samsung U28E590D Settings



## drspeed (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo

Ich habe mir gestern den Samsung U28E590D gekauft.Ansich ist der soweit schon ganz ok.
Nun bin ich aber mit den Bildeinstellungen nicht ganz zu frieden.

Hat hier jemand vielleicht eine gute Bildeinstellung für mich ?



Vielen Dank


----------



## NatokWa (10. Oktober 2017)

OSD-Menü öffnen , rein in die Einstellungen und rumprobieren . NIEMAND kann dir Einstellungen geben die genau DIR passen , jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden für das Bild und du bekommst dutzende verschiedene Vorschläge wenn du lange genug fragst .


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. Oktober 2017)

Nur wenn du genauer beschreibst , was dir nicht gefällt, können wir dir helfen. Bild zu hell/zu dunkel? Hat das Bild einen Farbstich? Kontrast mau? Schwarz zu hell?

Ansonsten probiere doch mal die voreingestellten Farbprofile eines jeden Monitors aus, die sich Game, Cinema, RGB etc. schimpfen.


----------



## rum (13. Oktober 2017)

Hi.

Ich habe einen Samsung U28D590D; ich weiß nicht inwiefern die Geräte Vergleichbar sind ...
Für mein derzeitiges Setup nutzte ich die im Test von prad.de benutzten Einstellungen für die Farben. Gefühlt ist das für das Bild schonmal ein großer Schritt!
Danach habe ich die Werte für Kontrast, Helligkeit usw. nach eigenem Gefühl eingestellt. Derzeit arbeite und Spiele ich mit folgenden Werten:
Helligkeit 25
Kontrast 82
Schärfe 72
Magic Bright Benutzerdef.
Magic Angle Aus
Rot 50
Grün 36
Blau 38
Farbtemp. Benutzerdef.
Gamma 2
Reaktionszeit Schneller
Öko-Sparmodus Aus
Zum Arbeiten: HMDI @UHD @67.4kHz und 30 Hz
Zum Zocken: DP @UHD/WQHD(je nach Spiel) @60Hz (ebenfalls per FPS Limiter / VSynch festgenagelt)

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir etwas weiter.

Gruß Rum


----------



## kazzig (17. Oktober 2017)

So unterschiedlich können Präferenzen sein, hier meine Settings:

Helligkeit 50
Kontrast 75
Schärfe 72
Magic Bright Benutzerdef.
Magic Angle Aus
Rot 52
Grün 50
Blau 50
Farbtemp. Benutzerdef.
Gamma 1
Reaktionszeit Schneller
Öko-Sparmodus Aus
Spielemodus: Aus


----------

